# yellow gravel 8/15



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

my folks took out some friends from huntsville to catch a few fish. my dad hasnt done much offshore fishing the last few years and we can seldom go together having a family business so my fishing partner jason (pelagicone on here) went out with them to help out. they went straight out to the yellow gravel to an area we did pretty good on last sunday as previously posted. they started catching beeliners and white snappers pretty quickly and then chicken dolphin started showing up. they said schools of 50-100 would come through and were there the whole time they were anchored up. jason said he tried to find the bigger ones deeper but no takers. they caught about 15 and decided to let the rest grow up. they did land a nice gag that weighed in at 19 lbs. also had abig fish that they fought for 30-45 minutes before it broke the leader. the seas were real nice the whole day although no wind wore them down with the heat of the day. total for the day 1 nice gag, 1 scamp, 1 AJ, 5 beeliners, 7 white snapper, 15 chicken dolphin.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Good report looks like somebody had some fun.:clap


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

somebody is having fish for dinner

:clap


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice Grouper, what did he eat?


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

ate a butterflied squirrelfish


----------



## Fishfinder (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes those are some nice fish and i enjoy going with you guys so if you need someone to go with you while jason is gone, just call glenn, jason said he gave you my #, i have a couple pics of mine, jason, and heathers reds on inshore reports under fishfinder.


----------



## GatorDoc (Jul 22, 2008)

Very nice grouper there!!!


----------

